# PCE-FWS 20



## sandgrain (22 Jan 2017 às 18:42)

Boa tarde a todos.

Finalmente decidi-me a comprar uma estação meteorológica completa (tinha tido uma LaCrosse só com termohigrómetro) e, como é a primeira, optei por comprar um modelo de entrada de gama, uma PCE-FWS 20. Reparei que há alguns membros aqui do fórum com uma, o que facilita um bocado. Depois de validar a instalação e os dados obtidos pretendo fazer a partilha de dados online. Está situada na vila da Povoação, na ilha de São Miguel (N 37º 45.101 W 025º 14.069), a cerca de 164 metros acima do nível do mar (leitura com um gps).

Terminei hoje a instalação e estou a obter os primeiros dados. Ficou colocada no telhado, fixa a uma chaminé (não é de lareira) e o único obstáculo à volta é uma casa com mais um piso, mas que dista mais de 30 metros da zona onde está a estação.

Dada o tamanho reduzido da chaminé, não pude aplicar um mastro muito alto. O anemómetro está a 180cm do chão, o termohigrómetro está abrigado dentro de um pequeno abrigo de Stevenson (mandado fazer numa carpintaria) que está fixo no mesmo mastro a 85cm do chão e o udómetro encontra-se à parte, a 48cm do chão. Uma vez que o udómetro tem uma aba muito baixa, com tendência a falsas leituras com chuva mais intensa, apliquei um acrescento em acrílico.

Podem ver pelas fotos como ficou a instalação. Agradeço alguma orientação em termos de calibrações e críticas (de preferência construtivas  ) à forma como fiz a instalação.

As duas únicas estações do IPMA encontram-se afastadas daqui (a mais próxima é a do Nordeste e encontra-se a 12km em linha recta). A Rede Hidrometeorológica dos Açores tem duas estações meteorológicas mais próximas, mas não disponibilizam todos os parâmetros e estão instaladas em locais bastantes distintos daquele onde moro. Existem também três estações amadoras registadas no Weather Underground, mas também se encontram afastadas daqui.

Obrigado, desde já, pelo vosso feedback.


----------



## Toby (22 Jan 2017 às 20:18)

Boa noite,

Desculpem o meu português.
As fotografias são a vossa instalação?
Se sim: é realmente magnífico!!

2 pareceres (pessoal).
1/ Se montar o anemómetro de 1m50/2m além disso vai ganhar IMENSAMENTE em precisão e reatividade. (a menos pressão/depressão devido ao teto e a casa muito próxima)
2/ o abrigo é fixo sobre um muro de chaminé?
É tapada?


----------



## sandgrain (22 Jan 2017 às 20:30)

Boa noite Toby,

obrigado pela resposta!

Sim, é a minha instalação. Se o mastro for mais alto vai provavelmente oscilar e afectar as leituras do anemómetro. Dadas as restrições da montagem, penso estar à melhor altura possível. O abrigo está fixo no mastro, que por sua vez está fixo a uma chaminé, mas nada sai por lá.


----------



## Kraliv (22 Jan 2017 às 23:17)

Eu se fosse a ti mudava o Pluviometro para a parte de cima do abrigo! É que no local aonde o tens, além de estar muito ao nível do chão, esse cabo não vai durar muito tempo e vai estragar-se muito rapidamente.


----------



## sandgrain (22 Jan 2017 às 23:32)

Kraliv disse:


> Eu se fosse a ti mudava o Pluviometro para a parte de cima do abrigo! É que no local aonde o tens, além de estar muito ao nível do chão, esse cabo não vai durar muito tempo e vai estragar-se muito rapidamente.



Obrigado pelo feedback!

A oscilação do mastro não trará problemas às leituras do udómetro?


----------



## Kraliv (22 Jan 2017 às 23:40)

Podes tu próprio fazer o teste! E responder a essa questão

Achas que o mastro  não está suficientemente bem fixo? Ao abanares o abrigo, ele oscila?


----------



## sandgrain (22 Jan 2017 às 23:45)

Kraliv disse:


> Podes tu próprio fazer o teste! E responder a essa questão
> 
> Achas que o mastro  não está suficientemente bem fixo? Ao abanares o abrigo, ele oscila?



O mastro está bem fixo, mas há sempre uma ligeira oscilação.

Quanto ao efeito sobre as leituras do udómetro, posso sempre testar num dia ventoso sem chuva, para detectar falsos registos.


----------



## Kraliv (23 Jan 2017 às 00:32)

Esse tipo pluviometro, ao ser bastante leve, não costuma dar-se muito bem com vento!

Podes sempre tentar colocar umas espias no mastro e tapar alguns dos furos inferiores do pluviometro para evitar que o ar/vento provoquem registos "falsos"


----------



## sandgrain (23 Jan 2017 às 10:38)

Obrigado pelas dicas Kraliv, vou estudar a hipótese de colocar as espias no mastro.


----------



## Kraliv (23 Jan 2017 às 11:26)

Só necessitas de fazer isso se achares realmente que o mastro abana demasiado.

O que eu sugiro mesmo é que coloques o pluviómetro no abrigo.. e podes também colocar um copo pluviometro (são baratos) para te ajudar na comparação


----------

